# another sad attempt of graphic design :(



## rest0re (Apr 13, 2007)

freehand mx and some dingbats ... hope message is clear atleast


----------



## rice151 (Apr 13, 2007)

lol +1


----------



## Teun (Apr 13, 2007)

I actually like this!


----------



## TPi (Apr 13, 2007)

looks pretty good man


----------



## lagman (Apr 13, 2007)

Really stylish, I like it


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 13, 2007)

This made me laugh.
That's good.

- Sam


----------



## qusai (Apr 13, 2007)

Haha, that's awesome.
the dude on the right is freaking the shit out of me for some reason.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 15, 2007)

Awesome!

Do a children's book, front to back, please!

Titles to get and keep you going:

The "Me and My Brother" series:
Me and My Brother Went to the Moon
Me and My Brother Built a Monster
Me and My Brother Found a Magic Bottle

Seriously! They don't have to be long or deep. Just plenty of cool pictures, and some skeleton of a story.

3. Profit!


----------



## rest0re (Apr 15, 2007)

okay ill try to do some illos based on your words...


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 15, 2007)

looks great, would make a very cool tshirt


----------



## Zidapi (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm with everyone else i think this is a great design and as with .TakaM i would love to have this as a T-Shirt!


----------



## rest0re (Apr 15, 2007)

i think i could try to make couple silkscreening tests... but wait and see


----------



## Issac (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah, do some screening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then sell the outcomes on the trading forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it'd kick ass i think,...


----------

